# nissan maxima alternator repair cost: $300 ???



## Steven Enger (Jun 11, 2019)

I own 1998 nissan maxima 3.0L,the maxima alternator bought on three years ago and it is not working properly now.
I had a local mechanic test it,he said this alternator can be repaired and at cost of $300.
Wow,I think the repairing cost is quite a bit,right? 
I see a new alternator replacement online only need $70 -$80,like Hex Auto Parts, DB Electrical or advanceautoparts.
Is $300 a fair price to have an alternator fixed?
Please advice.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

New OEM alternators from a Nissan dealer are very expensive; generally more then $300, but they are very reliable and generally last for many years. If your local mechanic does a good job on repairing your old alternator, then that's your best bet as long as it's covered with a good warranty.

New aftermarket electrical parts are cheap in price because they are cheaply made; not following auto manufacturers OEM standards in most cases. They generally last only 6 months or so and many times are DOA. 

If you were to shop for an alternator at an auto parts store, would it be new or re-manufactured or rebuilt. With rebuilt parts, rebuilders will use a vehicle's old part and replace just the worn components. If the vehicle's old part cannot be rebuilt because it is too worn, they will use a part from another vehicle (referred to as a 'core'). If a core is used, than they will replace only what is needed in the core. With re-manufactured parts usually (not always) refers to a part that, for all practicable purposes, has been completely re-manufactured to the standard of a new part. So to summarize, new or re-manufactured are the best to buy. A rebuilt part may still be defective or DOA when you're ready to use it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Does that include the cost of the labor? If you are paying that much just for the part, you might as well get a genuine Nissan reman alternator. Personally, I would go to Rockauto.com and get Hitachi # ALR0006 for $122.79+shipping (plus a core charge of $45). Hitachi is the maker of the original alternator, so they should do a good job of remanufacturing. Depending where you go, labor should be around $175-$225 (it's not an easy one to get at). If the $300 quote is price and labor, then it's a fair price. Usually the repair costs around $600-$675 at a shop, parts & labor, if the shop supplies the parts.


----------



## ottos (Aug 20, 2016)

I think mine was around $125 installed for a rebuilt alternator. The new one on the car lasted 11 years. The rebuilt one is still working fine after 10 years.


----------

